# LF : Sfw Lit RP Partner



## BittiBones (Apr 3, 2017)

*J*ust thought that it might be fun to delve into the world of RP! I can provide my ToyHouse for the characters within to look from for this, if someone's interested, although I have a few I still need to place up on there and haven't due to current site bugs (specifically in relation to how I can't edit some of my children, like my Dreamy's, bio after placing up without browser crashing in both FF and Chrome). I'm fine with any theme, and it can even get gorey, but it cannot get sexual as *I am still only 17*. I'll be turning 18 come October, but I don't believe even then that I'd be interested.

*U*nfortunately, I'm not interested in fetish RP either. Unless for whatever reason you have a gore kink, which I'm fine with because it's a topic (not as a fetish thing, as a plain old 'hey this is fun' thing) I already RP as a somewhat sfw kind of thing. Fluff is fine, angst is fine, anything's fine as long as it's either sfw or gore. :thumbsup:

*I* use discord as my primary source of contact

*I* prefer literature role plays, even if your replies are only a one liner, though I'm well capable of giving multiple paragraph long responses if desired.


----------



## Bum Bear (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm interested ^v^!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Apr 3, 2017)

Are you willing to do vore?


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm up for it! :3


----------



## BittiBones (Apr 4, 2017)

@Bum Bear 
Are you fine with Discord/Telegram?

@Vorelover467 
Vore is a fetish, so unfortunately not.

@Kipekee Reddington 
Discord/Telegram, are you fine with either of those two?


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Apr 4, 2017)

BittiBones said:


> @Bum Bear
> Are you fine with Discord/Telegram?
> 
> @Vorelover467
> ...



I could do mobile Discord, if that's alright.


----------



## Bum Bear (Apr 5, 2017)

@BittiBones 
Yep, I am totally fine with Discord.


----------

